# Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade auch für Raubkopierer



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade auch für Raubkopierer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade auch für Raubkopierer


----------



## MisterBlonde (19. März 2015)

It's a trap!


----------



## rhmn64 (19. März 2015)

Das mit dem kostenlos wird für immer gelten ? Denn ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man es nur für 1 Jahr gratis bekommt dann Zahlen muss um es weiter zubenutzen


----------



## Soulja110 (19. März 2015)

Auf heise steht, dass ein Upgrade von einer kopierten Version dann aber trotzdem noch als "illegal" markiert ist. Aber wo ist dann der Nachteil wenn trotzdem Updates etc ausgeliefert werden? 

@*rhmn64*: Man muss im ersten Jahr upgraden, damit es für immer kostenlos bleibt, wer danach upgraden will muss Betrag X zahlen, mehr ist damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2015)

rhmn64 schrieb:


> Das mit dem kostenlos wird für immer gelten ? Denn ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man es nur für 1 Jahr gratis bekommt dann Zahlen muss um es weiter zubenutzen



Wer innerhalb des ersten Jahres upgradet, für den bleibt es auch immer kostenlos.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2015)

... was bedeutet 'upgraden' und damit eine Legalisierung seiner Raubkopie?

Ich hab Windows 7 und mach ein Update auf 10, okay. Dann wird 10 legal. Was ist, wenn ich erneut installieren will? Muss ich dann erst wieder 7 installieren um dann ein Update auf 10 zu machen? Bekomm ich einen Key? Ist der Key auch für eine komplette Neuinstallation mit einem Windows 10 Medium gültig? Kann ich mir das Windows 10 Medium irgendwo runterladen?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

"nichtlizensierte Softwareversion" 
Es wird nichts geraubt  Den Begriff hat nur die Presse erfunden ^^


Jo das ist die frage - teilweise gibts ja viele Oem Lizenzen mit Backup DVD wo man nie einen echten key bekam

windows 7 und windows 8 konntest du damals direkt von microsoft laden nur musste die halt speziell aktiviert werden


----------



## rhmn64 (19. März 2015)

ok danke für die Antwort


----------



## BiJay (19. März 2015)

Warum machen sie Windows 10 nicht gleich das erste Jahr komplett kostenlos?


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2015)

Ist ja quasi fast so. Privat haben die meisten doch schon WIN 7 oder WIN 8 installiert. Nur noch ein paar private Nerds haben XP oder Vista auf dem Rechner.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (19. März 2015)

Mein erster Gedanke: Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Wie soll sich das rechnen? Für Win7 hat man am Anfang doch 80 Euro gezahlt und jetzt vergeben sie die nächste Version für beinahe alle kostenlos. Liest Windows 10 dann exzessiv Daten von der Festplatte aus und Microsoft verkauft die dann? Bringen die Win10 als halbe Alphaversion raus und die kostenlosen Umsteiger haben dann das "Glück", 1 Jahr lang unbezahlte Tester zu spielen?
Wenn wir als Endnutzer das Geschäftsmodell dahinter nicht erkennen, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass Microsoft eins auf Charity macht, sondern weil Microsoft das Geschäftsmodell dahinter verschleiert. Und dann würde ich wirkilich gerne wissen warum


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2015)

Microsoft fährt zum Teil eine neue Strategie: sie möchten ihr Betriebssystem verteilen und das im großen Stil.


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2015)

Was Microsoft vermutlich machen will wurde schon angedeutet:


1. Massige Verbreitung und damit Stabilisierung des Monopols
2. große Firmen mit Mehrfachlizenzen müssen ihre Lizenzen wohl kaufen, egal was vorher installiert war
3. Microsoft wird wohl nur ein relativ nacktes Windows 10 Starter gratis verteilen. Wer z.B. sein gewohntes Home Professional oder Ultimate haben möchte muß für diese zusätzlichen Bausteine extra zahlen
4. WIN XP-Nutzer und Vista-Nutzer schauen in die Röhre. Die müssen WIN 10 kaufen (egal welche Edition). Nutzer von WIN ME oder gar WIN 95/98 wird es wohl kaum noch geben.

Meine Vermutung zu den Raubkopien: Die lassen sich vermutlich nur 1 x legal auf WIN 10 upgraden. Hat man danach einen Hardwaredefekt (HDD/SSD Schrott) braucht man für die erneute Installation des Upgrades eine legale WIN 7 oder WIN 8 Lizenz. Ohne die ist WIN 10 (falls auf DVD kommend) dann nur noch ein Bierdeckelersatz.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Wenn wir als Endnutzer das Geschäftsmodell dahinter nicht erkennen, dann liegt das nicht daran, dass Microsoft eins auf Charity macht, sondern weil Microsoft das Geschäftsmodell dahinter verschleiert. Und dann würde ich wirkilich gerne wissen warum



wo wird denn da was verschleiert?
microsoft betreibt seit einigen jahren bekanntlich einen eigenen app-store. 
da ist es doch wohl nur logisch, dass ms alles darauf anlegt, seine vorherrschende stellung im bereich desktop-betriebssysteme zu behaupten oder gar noch auszubauen. 
oder meinst du, android ist 'umsonst', weil google der heilige samariter ist?


----------



## FalconEye (19. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was Microsoft vermutlich machen will wurde schon angedeutet:
> 
> 
> 1. Massige Verbreitung und damit Stabilisierung des Monopols
> ...



Wenn man eine illegale Version upgradet bekommt man ja im Endeffekt auch einen Key der ja mitgeliefert wird (Irgendwie muss Microsoft ja wissen dass die Win 10 Version dann legal ist). Den auslesen und tada Wiederverwendung möglich. Es sei denn es gibt eine stark beschnittene Piratenversion Windows Pirate sozusagen. Was auch möglich wäre, dass Microsoft im Nachhinein gegen alle Leute klagt die eine illegale Version haben/hatten. Die Leute enttarnen sich im Endeffekt ja selbst und die Justizmaschinerie übernimmt den Rest.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2015)

Genau ... die ganze Aktion ist natürlich nur ein HoneyPot um die pösen Raubmordkopierer zu identifizieren und dann mit der Keule des Gesetzes zu verfolgen!

Warum bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen?


----------



## Malifurion (19. März 2015)

Wer auch immer das Angebot von MS annimmt und von seiner Lastwagenversion auf 10 upgraded, ist entweder von Sinnen oder hat keine Angst vor Rechtsklagen . Da riecht doch MS wieder Geld, wenn sie einen ein Gratis Win10 Abo aufdrücken und im Nachhinein den jenigen für mehrere tausend Euro zu Schadensersatz verklagen.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (19. März 2015)

Mal so ne Frage wie sieht es denn auf dem System so mit Spielen aus? Neue werden ganz klar drauf laufen, aber was ist z.b. mit Titeln wie "Robin Hood die Legende von Sherwood" ?


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ... die ganze Aktion ist natürlich nur ein HoneyPot um die pösen Raubmordkopierer zu identifizieren und dann mit der Keule des Gesetzes zu verfolgen!
> 
> Warum bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen?



ich glaube dein Aluhut hat Löcher! D:


----------



## BxBender (19. März 2015)

Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes,

bitte unterlassen Sie es in Zukunft in redaktionellen Themen von sogenannten "Raubkopierern" zu sprechen. Dieses Wort hat eine falsche Bedeutung.

Ich darf schließlich in der Öffentlichkeit auch nicht mehr vom "Negerkuss" und vom "Judengeld" reden.

Danke sehr.

PS: ja, ich besitze eine offiziell lizenzierte Windows 8.1 Version, bevor da etwas gemutmaßt wird


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> bitte unterlassen Sie es in Zukunft in redaktionellen Themen von sogenannten "Raubkopierern" zu sprechen



Dann bezeichne ich sie halt ab sofort als Piraten, das würde dem im englischen verwendeten Begriff entsprechen.
Dort ist von pirated copies die Rede, was übersetzt nichts anderes als Raubkopie bedeutet.
Davon abgesehen, haben Verbrecher keine Political Correctness verdient.


----------



## USA911 (19. März 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes,
> 
> bitte unterlassen Sie es in Zukunft in redaktionellen Themen von sogenannten "Raubkopierern" zu sprechen. Dieses Wort hat eine falsche Bedeutung.



Welche Bedeutung, bzw. wie ist denn bitte nach Ihnen die Definition von Raubkopierer? Sollte man schon dabei schreiben...

Da fällt mir ein, könnte mal wieder nen Wiener oder nen Zigeunerschnitzel essen...


----------



## HanFred (19. März 2015)

Das hat doch mit Political Correctness nichts zu tun, der Begriff ist einfach faktisch falsch. Genauso wie auch Piraterie in diesem Zusammenhang. Aber das weisst du selber auch.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. März 2015)

Ich werde mir kein neues Windows mehr zulegen. Nicht solange Microsoft gesetzlich verpflichtet ist, die eigenen Kunden zu belügen und an die NSA zu verkaufen. Kurzfristig reicht 7, langfristig muss wohl oder übel Linux her.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Welche Bedeutung, bzw. wie ist denn bitte nach Ihnen die Definition von Raubkopierer? Sollte man schon dabei schreiben...
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, könnte mal wieder nen Wiener oder nen Zigeunerschnitzel essen...


Na, hoffentlich aber original von Zigeunern aus Zigeunern gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes,
> 
> bitte unterlassen Sie es in Zukunft in redaktionellen Themen von sogenannten "Raubkopierern" zu sprechen. Dieses Wort hat eine falsche Bedeutung.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob der Text ernst gemeint ist ... wenn ja, alle Achtung.


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich aber original von Zigeunern aus Zigeunern gemacht.



RedDragon20 kriegt den Friedensnobelpreis weil er das Flüchtlingsproblem und den Hunger der Welt in einem gelöst hat ^^


----------



## treppe1985 (19. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich werde mir kein neues Windows mehr zulegen. Nicht solange Microsoft gesetzlich verpflichtet ist, die eigenen Kunden zu belügen und an die NSA zu verkaufen. Kurzfristig reicht 7, langfristig muss wohl oder übel Linux her.



Die NSA kauft nicht, die sammelt seblst. Da schützt auch Linux nicht. Teilweise finden sich sogar auf neuen HDDs SSDs in der Firmware ohne Herstellerkenntnisse Programme zur Datensammlung. Und selbst wenn da sowas nicht drinn ist, ist es vllt schon auf dem hauseigenen USB-Stick versteckt, der das schön auf die neue und saubere Platte schiebt... Die "Verseuchung" ist wie bei Terminator - komplett.

BTT:
Hat schon jemand Praxiserfahrung mit Windows10 gemacht? Technische Previews vermitteln ja nicht unbedingt, wie praktikabel und Benutzerfreundlich das Ganze im gewöhnlichen Betrieb ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2015)

Ich halte das für eine clevere Strategie, wenn man aus einer illegalen Version kostenlos eine legale Version macht. Wenn der ein oder andere dann ein paar Euro im App-Store hinterlässt, dann hat man am Ende doch mehr erwirtschaftet, als wenn man die ganze Gruppe verteufelt


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2015)

treppe1985 schrieb:


> BTT:
> Hat schon jemand Praxiserfahrung mit Windows10 gemacht? Technische Previews vermitteln ja nicht unbedingt, wie praktikabel und Benutzerfreundlich das Ganze im gewöhnlichen Betrieb ist.



lad dir das doch einfach selbst herrunter, allerdings würde ich mich absichern um hinterher keine abgeschossene Version zu haben


----------



## Schalkmund (19. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, haben Verbrecher keine Political Correctness verdient.


Also wenn es nach mir geht, hat niemand Political Correctness verdient, das ist einfach nur die überflüssigste Erfindung des letzten Jahrtausends.


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Wenn man eine illegale Version upgradet bekommt man ja im Endeffekt auch einen Key der ja mitgeliefert wird (Irgendwie muss Microsoft ja wissen dass die Win 10 Version dann legal ist). Den auslesen und tada Wiederverwendung möglich. Es sei denn es gibt eine stark beschnittene Piratenversion Windows Pirate sozusagen. Was auch möglich wäre, dass Microsoft im Nachhinein gegen alle Leute klagt die eine illegale Version haben/hatten. Die Leute enttarnen sich im Endeffekt ja selbst und die Justizmaschinerie übernimmt den Rest.



Nee. Ganz einfach. Wenn Du bei 0 anfangen willst brauchst Du für ein WIN 10 Update die Vorversion. Ohne läßt sich ein Update gar nicht installieren. Wenn MS nun 1 x eine Pirate-Edition zuläßt ok. Beim 2. mal kann WIN 10 aber jederzeit sagen: Dumm gelaufen. Bitte besorgen sie sich eine WIN 7 oder WIN 8-Lizenz. Weil deren Key der erste ist der registriert wird. Danach kommt das Update und ein 2. Key. Ist aber alles Spekulatius.


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also wenn es nach mir geht, hat niemand Political Correctness verdient, das ist einfach nur die überflüssigste Erfindung des letzten Jahrtausends.



Grundidee war gut ist aber leider wie die Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau von verbitterten Extremisten zerstört worden.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, haben Verbrecher keine Political Correctness verdient.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jddc3S7Oy30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Raubkopierer bis zu 5 Jahre Bewährung / Vergewaltiger 22 Monate auf Bewährung

Finde den Fehler


----------



## Angry-Angel (19. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann bezeichne ich sie halt ab sofort als Piraten, das würde dem im englischen verwendeten Begriff entsprechen.
> Dort ist von pirated copies die Rede, was übersetzt nichts anderes als Raubkopie bedeutet.
> *Davon abgesehen, haben Verbrecher keine Political Correctness verdient.*



Sehr geehrter Herr Dammes

Ich wäre mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig. 
Spiegelt diese Aussage denn die Meinung der gesamten PC-Games-Redaktion wieder oder ist das "nur" Ihre Meinung?
Im letzteren Fall würde ich schreiben: "Meiner Meinung nach..." oder etwas in der Art.

Darüber hinaus sollte schon definiert werden, was denn nun ein "Verbrecher" ist, respektive wo "Verbrechertum" anfängt.
Für die Einen ist ein Falschparker schon ein Verbrecher, (Dann wären wir alle Verbrecher), für die anderen erst sojemand wie ein gewisser Ex-FC-Bayern-Präsident.

Habe die Ehre^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2015)

Wenn ich hier schreibe, dann ist das meine Meinung, sonst würde ich einen neutralen "PC Games Redaktion"-Account verwenden.
Wer sich unrechtmäßig Dienste und Produkte erschleicht, für die er nicht die entsprechende Gegenleistung erbracht hat, ist in meinen Augen auch ein Verbrecher. 
Illegaler Download ist dem Gesetz nach nämlich kein Kavaliersdelikt.


----------



## Chronik (19. März 2015)

"Wir freuen uns darauf, Windows 10 in diesem Sommer zu veröffentlichen. Jeder mit einem geeigneten Gerät, kann auf Windows 10 aufrüsten, inklusive derer mit einer raubkopierten Version von Windows. Wir Glauben, dass die Kunden mit der Zeit den Wert eines richtig lizenzierten Windows erkennen und wir machen es ihnen leicht, auf legitimierte Kopien umzusteigen".

Klingt fast so als wären schwarze Schaffe erwünscht. Ich kann von meinen Standpunkt aus sagen, das ich diese Entscheidung gut finde obwohl ich nicht glaube dasRraubkopiere ohne blaues Auge davon kommen. MS wird sich schon was einfallen lassen, z.B.: können sie durch ein patch eine Laufzeit bestimmen [so und so lange kann das BS genutz werden]  oder zugar ein Virus oder Trojaner (Bundestrojaner) einschleusen!

btw: kleine Fehler korrektur: Im zweiten Absatz, dritte Zeile, erstes Wort. Ich habs schon bei mir berichtigt!


----------



## Batze (19. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich halte das für eine clevere Strategie, wenn man aus einer illegalen Version kostenlos eine legale Version macht. Wenn der ein oder andere dann ein paar Euro im App-Store hinterlässt, dann hat man am Ende doch mehr erwirtschaftet, als wenn man die ganze Gruppe verteufelt



Sehe ich genauso. Ziemlich schlau von MS.
Denn eines ist doch klar, wer immer noch mit einer nicht legalen Version vom Windows rumeiert, der wird es auch weiterhin nicht für Nötig halten dafür Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Googlehupf (19. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wer sich unrechtmäßig Dienste und Produkte erschleicht, für die er nicht die entsprechende Gegenleistung erbracht hat, ist in meinen Augen auch ein Verbrecher.
> Illegaler Download ist dem Gesetz nach nämlich kein Kavaliersdelikt.



Nunja, genau genommen streiten da ja noch alle drum. denn eins steht fest, abgemahnt werden bisher vor allem Uploader.

Und ganz nebenbei ist Raub sehr wohl definiert als "einen Deliktstypus, bei dem ein Vermögensdelikt durch Gewaltanwendung begangen wird." Quelle: Wikpedia

Das ist im Fall Kopieren nicht gegeben. Daher auch nur der Tatbestand der Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die hat aber auch jeder begangen, der jemals eine Musikkassette aufgenommen hat. Wer eine Quelle nicht richtig angibt. Wer "Happy Birthday" in öffentlichen Orten, wie Kneipen singt.

Wenn Sie also Raubmordkopiervergewaltiger als Verbrecher beschimpfen, weil sie Urheberrechtsverletzungen begehen, sind Sie selbst mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Verbrecher und haben keinerlei political correctness verdient...

Und auch Verbrechen sind sowas wie definiert und zwar im Strafgesetzbuch. Nur findet das bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen keine Anwendung, weshalb im engeren Sinn der Bedeutung Raubmordkopiervergewaltiger keine Verbrecher sind. Womit auch Sie wahrscheinlich wieder Glück haben, denn auch Sie sind somit wieder political correct zu behandeln.


----------



## TheSinner (19. März 2015)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> (...) Die hat aber auch jeder begangen, der jemals eine Musikkassette aufgenommen hat.(...)



Zwar ist der Rest des Beitrages größtenteils richtig (wenngleich simplifiziert, das liegt aber vermutlich einfach am Diskussionsort, nicht am Autor), diese Passage allerdings ist falsch. So wie es auch legal ist Fernsehprogramme aufzuzeichnen ist es ebenso legal Musik aus Quellen aufzuzeichnen die entsprechende Gebühren entrichtet haben, beispielsweise per Streamripper den Radiosender XY online mitzuschneiden. Das ist legal. 

Ansonsten.. es ist völlig richtig: Urheberrechtsverletzungen sind kein Verbrechen, sondern Vergehen und es gibt bis heute keine wissenschaftliche Methode den Schaden durch Schwarzkopien zu beziffern. Dass ein solcher entsteht, ist logisch und nachvollziehbar - doch die Höhe schwankt je nach Auftraggeber der jeweiligen Studien (populär aber sehr irreführend ist die Hochrechnung auf einen fiktiven allgemeinen Software"verbrauch" pro Computer, die Differenz dazwischen und den Verkaufszahlen ist angeblich die Zahl von Kopien, dies ignoriert aber eine Vielzahl weiterer Faktoren).

Die Kampagne "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" ist übrigens grob irreführend, nicht nur weil per Definition (und damit unverrückbar und unzw3eifelhaft) Schwarzkopien keine Verbrechen sind, sondern auch weil die "bis zu 5 Jahre" Haftstrafe die darin immer angedroht wurden für Privatpersonen überhaupt nicht bestehen, dies trifft lediglich (und auch dann nur als Höchstmaß) gewerbsmäßigen Vertrieb solcher Kopien.

Ich mag nicht viel für Schwarzkopien übrig haben, noch weniger aber für Diffamierung und Missbrauch von Definitionen, wobei ich hier Unachtsamkeit und Unkenntnis unterstelle - passiert schonmal. Ich wollte es nur nochmal etwas genauer klarstellen damit es nicht noch weitere Wellen schlägt  

PS: 
Urheberrechtsverletzungen sind übrigens dann Kavaliersdelikte wenn die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sie so empfindet - den Begriff gibt es nämlich nur in dieser Nutzung. Betrachtet man das reguläre Strafmaß strafrechtlich, kann man das übrigens durchaus eher als Kavaliersdelikt sehen.... Achtung: Das berührt jedoch nicht die zivilrechtliche Verfolgung und Geltendmachung (oftmals völlig überzogener) Forderungen durch (weil-sie-ansonsten-nichts-hinbekommen-haben-)Geldgeierkanzleien über die man unter Juristen zurecht spottet.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich halte das für eine clevere Strategie, wenn man aus einer illegalen Version kostenlos eine legale Version macht. Wenn der ein oder andere dann ein paar Euro im App-Store hinterlässt, dann hat man am Ende doch mehr erwirtschaftet, als wenn man die ganze Gruppe verteufelt



Ich enttäusche euch ungern aber...... 



> Gamestar
> »Auch wenn das Upgrade möglich ist, wird es den Zustand der Lizenz nicht  nicht ändern. Ein nicht-originales Windows wurde nicht von Microsoft  veröffentlicht. Es ist nicht ordnungsgemäß lizenziert, noch wird es von  Microsoft oder einem Trusted Partner unterstützt“, so die Mitteilung.  Eine Windows-Raubkopie bleibt daher auch nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10  eine Raubkopie.


Windows 10 - Raubkopien mit Upgrade bleiben illegal - News - GameStar.de

Hätte mich gewundert wenn Microsoft überhaupt mal nen Plan hätte


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2015)

Dass MS mit dieser Aktion was erreichen will für sich selber, ist ja wohl klar.
In meinen Augen wollen sie einfach Win10 so schnell und breit wie möglich installiert haben, weil dadurch viel Support gespart werden kann.
Zz sind für sie (und wohl auch für andere Entwickler) zu viele verschiedene Versionen installiert.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2015)

Die Windows 10 Lizenz bleibt weiterhin illegal


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade auch für Raubkopierer* gefragt.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Windows 10 Lizenz bleibt weiterhin illegal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> bitte unterlassen Sie es in Zukunft in redaktionellen Themen von sogenannten "Raubkopierern" zu sprechen. Dieses Wort hat eine falsche Bedeutung.


Also genauso wie Handy. Trotzdem weiß jeder, was gemeint ist. So what?



> Ich darf schließlich in der Öffentlichkeit auch nicht mehr vom "Negerkuss" und vom "Judengeld" reden.


1. Ich wüßte nicht, daß "Negerkuß" zu sagen *verboten *wäre  - je nachdem, in welchem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld man sich gerade befindet, wird es allerdings möglicherweise als unpassend oder gar rassistisch empfunden. Man *darf* aber ungestraft "Negerkuß" sagen.

2. Bis eben hatte ich den Begriff "Judengeld" noch nie gehört. Da es sich dabei wohl um von Juden zu entrichtende Abgaben handelt, stellt sich mir die Frage: Welche heutige rechtskräftige Zahlung sollte denn als "Judengeld" bezeichnet werden? Eine solche Zahlung wäre doch zutiefst diskriminierend. Insofern kann eine heutige Benennung als "Judengeld" doch nur ehemalige Zahlungen im Dritten Reich bezeichnen und der Begriff wäre vollkommen in Ordnung. 

3. Es gibt auch zuviel PC. Letztendlich ist es auch egal, ob man Mohr, ***, Schwarzer, Farbiger, Maximalpigmentierter oder was auch immer sagt - die im Satzzusammenhang bestehende Aussage ist wesentlich wichtiger als das einzelne Wort.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (20. März 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo wird denn da was verschleiert?
> microsoft betreibt seit einigen jahren bekanntlich einen eigenen app-store.
> da ist es doch wohl nur logisch, dass ms alles darauf anlegt, seine vorherrschende stellung im bereich desktop-betriebssysteme zu behaupten oder gar noch auszubauen.
> oder meinst du, android ist 'umsonst', weil google der heilige samariter ist?



Das Windows, um das es hier geht ist aber weder ein Smartphone OS, noch eine anderweitige app. Bei Desktops war bisher immer eine ganze andere Praxis üblich. Insofern macht ein Vergleich mit  Android überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ein Marktmonopol ist nur was wert, wenn man damit auch was einnimmt. Solange Windows 10 für viele Leute komplett gratis ist, hat Microsoft damit nur ne extrem teure Promo-Aktion, sonst nix. Und wenns nicht mehr kostenlos ist: Von den Zockern mal abgesehen, wenn ich ein abgespecktes, kostenloses Windows haben will, dann hol ich mir Ubuntu. Das ist schon längst in der Marktnische, kann tausendmal kostenlos neu installiert werden, ist virensicherer, und das ist open source, da kopiert garantiert niemand gemäß §1000, (1) 3 der Nutzerbedingungen  Daten von meiner Festplatte. Das weiß Microsoft alles auch und wird daher wohl kaum in diesen Markt vorpreschen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. März 2015)

Ich find es lächerlich, wie in solchen Diskussionen immer über den Begriff "Raubkopierer" diskutiert wird und das Wort an sich auseinandergenommen wird. Es ist ein umgangspracherlicher Begriff, genauso wie Bleifuß als Synonym für einen Schnellfahrer. 

Es wird jetzt keinen überraschen, dass ein Bleifuß nicht aus Blei, sondern aus Fleisch und Blut besteht.


----------



## Rabowke (20. März 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Das Windows, um das es hier geht ist aber weder ein Smartphone OS, noch eine anderweitige app. Bei Desktops war bisher immer eine ganze andere Praxis üblich. Insofern macht ein Vergleich mit  Android überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ein Marktmonopol ist nur was wert, wenn man damit auch was einnimmt. Solange Windows 10 für viele Leute komplett gratis ist, hat Microsoft damit nur ne extrem teure Promo-Aktion, sonst nix. Und wenns nicht mehr kostenlos ist: Von den Zockern mal abgesehen, wenn ich ein abgespecktes, kostenloses Windows haben will, dann hol ich mir Ubuntu. Das ist schon längst in der Marktnische, kann tausendmal kostenlos neu installiert werden, ist virensicherer, und das ist open source, da kopiert garantiert niemand gemäß §1000, (1) 3 der Nutzerbedingungen  Daten von meiner Festplatte. Das weiß Microsoft alles auch und wird daher wohl kaum in diesen Markt vorpreschen.



Sorry aber das ist Unsinn ... ich nutze selbst Ubuntu als Server OS. Auch hier gab es unschöne Entwicklungen wie z.B. dieses 'shopping feature', das Vorschläge aufgrund deiner Suchanfragen im OS an Partner wie z.B. Amazon weitergereicht werden.

Des Weiteren gab es vor einigen Tage die Meldung, dass bereits der NAND von Festplatten kompromittiert sei und eine Schnüffelaktion völlig losgelöst vom verwendeten OS möglich ist.

Des Weiteren wäre es mir neu, wenn Linux 'virensicher' ist ... ganz im Gegenteil. Auch hier gab es letztens genug Meldungen, dass Systeme die auf Linux basieren anfällig für Angriffe sind, u.a. desshalb, weil den Leuten suggeriert wird, Linux sei virensicher. Es ist es nicht. Absolut nicht.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Das Windows, um das es hier geht ist aber weder ein Smartphone OS, noch eine anderweitige app. Bei Desktops war bisher immer eine ganze andere Praxis üblich.


Da kennst du aber Win 8 schlecht.
Dort sind zB die klassischen Win Spiele wie Minesweeper, Solitaire, Hearts, Mahjonng über den enthaltenen Appstore zu installieren.
Auch der 8.1 Patch war über den App Store zu installieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

OSX ist auch relativ virensicher, da es einen flyby Befall wie bei Windows jederzeit möglich nicht gibt. Jede Aktion muß explizit erlaubt werden. Und mit etwas Brain 2.0 merkt man dann, wenn ein Virus in das System will und erlaubt es einfach nicht.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Das Windows, um das es hier geht ist aber weder ein Smartphone OS, noch eine anderweitige app. Bei Desktops war bisher immer eine ganze andere Praxis üblich. Insofern macht ein Vergleich mit  Android überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ein Marktmonopol ist nur was wert, wenn man damit auch was einnimmt. Solange Windows 10 für viele Leute komplett gratis ist, hat Microsoft damit nur ne extrem teure Promo-Aktion, sonst nix. Und wenns nicht mehr kostenlos ist: Von den Zockern mal abgesehen, wenn ich ein abgespecktes, kostenloses Windows haben will, dann hol ich mir Ubuntu. Das ist schon längst in der Marktnische, kann tausendmal kostenlos neu installiert werden, ist virensicherer, und das ist open source, da kopiert garantiert niemand gemäß §1000, (1) 3 der Nutzerbedingungen  Daten von meiner Festplatte. Das weiß Microsoft alles auch und wird daher wohl kaum in diesen Markt vorpreschen.



Sorry, aber solch ein Blödsinn kann nur von Leuten kommen die auf die Werbesprüche von Linux reinfallen und selbst noch nie damit zu tun hatten.
-Virensicher? Wie kommst du denn darauf?
-Open Source, ja, aber der Halbe Kernel, falls du weißt was ein Kernel ist, ist geklaut und steckt so voll von Patentverletzungen, das man da auch getrost das Wort Raub benutzen könnte.
-Ubuntu/Linux als abgespecktes Windows zu bezeichnen zeugt ebenfalls von Unwissenheit.

Zur allgemeinen Linux Sicherheit. Da die meisten dort eh mit Root Rechten am Rechner werkeln, weil sie ja glauben Linux ist sicher, da passiert schon nichts, und weil es ja auch viel bequemer ist, sind einem Angreifer Tür und Tor ganz weit geöffnet, wesentlich mehr als bei Windows.
Und im Gegensatz zu Windows versuch du als Laie mal einen kompromittierten Linux Rechner wieder flott zu bekommen. Viel Spass dabei.
Von diversen Treiber und Hardware Problemen wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen zu sprechen. Also nochmal, viel Spass mit deinem Linux.
Es gibt nämlich nur einen einzigen Vorteil den Linux hat, und das auch nur im privaten und im Server Bereich, es ist Kostenlos.

Und noch etwas. Wenn Linux so toll ist, warum hat es dann nach über 20 Jahren des Bestehens immer noch kein Bein im Home und vor allem wichtigen Office Bereich, Profi Office bereich setzen können, obwohl es ja kostenlos ist, augenscheinlich kostenlos.
Frag dich das mal, wird schon seine Gründe haben.

Ich habe bestimmt nichts gegen Linux, im Gegenteil, es hat hier und da klar seine Berechtigung, aber es ist und bleibt ein System von Nerds für Nerds. Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Cornec (20. März 2015)

Immer wieder lustig wie viele weiterhin der Annahme sind das Windows ein unsicheres Betriebssystem ist und dann sofort auf Linux oder sogar OSX verweisen. Ein "flyby " Befall wie MichaelG hier anführt hat nur bedingt was mit dem OS zu tun sondern mit dem verwendeten Browser bzw. Drittprogrammen. 

Quelle:
Sicherheitslücken 2014: OS X, iOS und Linux hatten mehr als Windows


----------



## Emke (20. März 2015)

Wichtig zu erwähnen wäre aber das Windows 10 hinterher nicht "legal" wird, sondern die Lizenz vom Vorgänger übernimmt. Man kann zwar Upgraden ohne das der Key geprüft wird, aber legal ist die Version hinterher trotzdem nicht. https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/2190/sorry-microsoft-is-not-giving-free-windows-10-to-pirates


----------



## ribald (20. März 2015)

-Open Source, ja, aber der Halbe Kernel, falls du weißt was ein Kernel  ist, ist geklaut und steckt so voll von Patentverletzungen, das man da  auch getrost das Wort Raub benutzen könnte. 
Zur allgemeinen Linux Sicherheit. Da die meisten dort eh mit Root  Rechten am Rechner werkeln, weil sie ja glauben Linux ist sicher, da  passiert schon nichts, und weil es ja auch viel bequemer ist, sind einem  Angreifer Tür und Tor ganz weit geöffnet, wesentlich mehr als bei  Windows.

So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2015)

ribald schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn.



Das ist kein Schwachsinn sondern Tatsache.



> Zitat chip.de
> 
> Brad Smith, Microsoft Chefjustiziar, zählt insgesamt 235 Microsoft-Patente, die durch freie Software verletzt würden. Dies sagte Smith dem Fortune Magazine in einem Interview (Ausgabe vom gestrigen Sonntag).
> 
> ...



Und das sind nur die Sachen die von Microsoft kommen.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (20. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solch ein Blödsinn kann nur von Leuten kommen die auf die Werbesprüche von Linux reinfallen und selbst noch nie damit zu tun hatten.
> -Virensicher? Wie kommst du denn darauf?
> -Open Source, ja, aber der Halbe Kernel, falls du weißt was ein Kernel ist, ist geklaut und steckt so voll von Patentverletzungen, das man da auch getrost das Wort Raub benutzen könnte.
> -Ubuntu/Linux als abgespecktes Windows zu bezeichnen zeugt ebenfalls von Unwissenheit.
> ...



Ich sage virensicher, selbstverständlich nur im Vergleich zu Windows, weil die am weitverbreitesten Viren, mit denen der Durchschnittsendverbraucher in Kontakt kommt, für Windows programmiert sind und auf nem Linuxsystem nicht laufen. Auf die Kopie von Patenten hab ich mich nie bezogen. Ich habe open source deswegen als Vorteil hervorgehoben, weil ein einsehbarer Quellcode Garantie dafür liefert, was das Programm genau macht und was nicht. Im Gegensatz zu den endlosen juristischen Verschachtelungen der Nutzungsbedingungen, denen man bei Windows zustimmt. Von Patentrechten hab ich nie geredet und die halte ich hier auch nicht für relevant. Und klar war Ubuntu als abgespecktes Windows zu bezeichnen eine Überspitzung. Aber ein Bekannter von mir nutzt Ubuntu mit ner Distribution die tatsächlich in fast allen Belangen nicht weit von Windows entfernt ist. Wesentliche Einschränkungen hat man nur, wenn man mit Ubuntu spielen will. Und selbst da muss Dank Wine einiges möglich sein.
Übrigens: Linux ist nicht zwangsweise ein OS für Nerds. Die Stadtverwaltung München hat bereits vor ein paar Jahren beinahe alle ihre PC-Arbeitsstellen auf Linux umgestellt um Geld zu sparen. Die Sachbearbeiter dort haben überwiegend genauso viel Fachwissen bzgl. Linux wie jeder andere Ottonormalverbraucher


----------



## BigKahuna01 (20. März 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Unsinn ... ich nutze selbst Ubuntu als Server OS. Auch hier gab es unschöne Entwicklungen wie z.B. dieses 'shopping feature', das Vorschläge aufgrund deiner Suchanfragen im OS an Partner wie z.B. Amazon weitergereicht werden.
> 
> Des Weiteren gab es vor einigen Tage die Meldung, dass bereits der NAND von Festplatten kompromittiert sei und eine Schnüffelaktion völlig losgelöst vom verwendeten OS möglich ist.
> 
> Des Weiteren wäre es mir neu, wenn Linux 'virensicher' ist ... ganz im Gegenteil. Auch hier gab es letztens genug Meldungen, dass Systeme die auf Linux basieren anfällig für Angriffe sind, u.a. desshalb, weil den Leuten suggeriert wird, Linux sei virensicher. Es ist es nicht. Absolut nicht.



Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, Linux wäre die ultimative Festung gegen alle böse  Software? Wer meint, er könne sein Hirn abschalten und sich dann lustig  durchs Internet klicken ohne sich einen Virus einzufangen, der wird vollkommen  unabhängig vom Betriebssystem schlechte Erfahrungen machen. Das betrifft immer ein paar, aber lange keinen großen Teil der Bevölkerung.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

Cornec schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie viele weiterhin der Annahme sind das Windows ein unsicheres Betriebssystem ist und dann sofort auf Linux oder sogar OSX verweisen. Ein "flyby " Befall wie MichaelG hier anführt hat nur bedingt was mit dem OS zu tun sondern mit dem verwendeten Browser bzw. Drittprogrammen.
> 
> Quelle:
> Sicherheitslücken 2014: OS X, iOS und Linux hatten mehr als Windows


Wieder mal nur die halbe Wahrheit, weil WIN zwar theoretisch wenigere hat, dafür aber schwerwiegendere. Dazu kommt der IE (ein löchriger Käse).

Daher stimmt immer noch: Unter Win ist ein Virenscanner essentiell. Unter OSX brauchst Du keinen. Und bei OSX nehme ich den bereits mitgelieferten Safari. Da kommt kein Virus rein, ohne daß ich Scripten oder anderen Aktionen explizit zustimme.


----------



## Batze (20. März 2015)

BigKahuna01 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Linux ist nicht zwangsweise ein OS für Nerds. Die Stadtverwaltung München hat bereits vor ein paar Jahren beinahe alle ihre PC-Arbeitsstellen auf Linux umgestellt um Geld zu sparen. Die Sachbearbeiter dort haben überwiegend genauso viel Fachwissen bzgl. Linux wie jeder andere Ottonormalverbraucher



Richtig.
Das sind 10 Jahre unnötig massig viel Geld ausgegeben.
Es hat nämlich nachweislich mehr gekostet als es gebracht hat und mehr Probleme bereitet als es Lösen sollte.
Rate mal wieso München wieder zurück nach Windows will.
Von den Beschwerden der armen Mitarbeiter wollen wir mal gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden.
Um es kurz zu sagen. München hat gut aufgezeigt wo die Grenzen bei Linux liegen. Nämlich ganz klar im Profi Office Bereich.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das ist kein Schwachsinn sondern Tatsache.



eine, nebenbei bemerkt fast 10 jahre alte, behauptung eines microsoft-justiziars ist ganz sicher keine tatsache.


----------



## Cornec (20. März 2015)

Les den Artikle und schau dir die Tabellen an. Hättest du das getan hättest du nicht solchen Mist erzählt. Übrigens auch unter Windows gibt es einen UAC seit Vista welche eine Aktion bei der Installation bzw. Ausführung von Anwendungen  einfordert. Mit deiner Einstellung gefährdest du nicht nur dich sondern auch andere !

Übrigens ist Safari bei weitem nicht der sicherste Browser. Verfolge mal den aktuellen Pwn2own. Am Ende wird wird man sehen der die Krone trägt.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

Ja sicher. Deswegen gibts auf OSX auch so gut wie keine Trojaner. Es sei denn man stellt sich volldeppert an. Virenscanner braucht man da auch nicht. OSX ist in der Beziehung 100 mal sicherer als Windoof. Auch wenn sich da einiges gebessert hat.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2015)

Linux und Mac haben nur deshalb weniger Viren weil es sich nicht lohnt für die zu programmieren weil zuwenig verbreitet


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2015)

Das kommt mit hinzu. Aber bei MAC ist es eben auch so, daß keine Autoscripte unbestätigt ausgeführt werden. Auch keine mal Nebenbei-Downloads o.ä. Wenn Du natürlich ohne nachzudenken jedesmal auf "ja" klickst holst Du Dir genauso Trojaner und Viren an Bord.


----------

